# Hymer 544 whats the score?



## westfamily (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all,

As an impulse buy it goes down as the greatest in west family history. After having tents and folding campers for years we bought a 'D' reg Hymermobil on a fiat body. Its a 544 and is beautiful. We have e mailed Hymer and got a manual of sorts that is only relevant in part. 

It has some problems, that we cant figure out. Number 1 is that we cant get the lights to work when the hook up is plugged in although they do work when the engine is on and the mad switch next to the fusebox to the left of the LHD drivers position is on/off. Are the lights supposed to work if the leisure battery is dead, but the hook up is in and other things are working? The lights work when the engine is on. 

2. the water heater and heater appear not to be working. Anyone who has any ideas about the mysteries of old Hymers, please, any comments. Does anyone know of a reliable engineer near to Widnes/Liverpool/Manchester etc. suggestions or tips would be most welcome


----------



## Stu (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi westfamily,

the Hymer specialist No. 1 in UK is Hymer Motorhomes and Hymer Motor Caravans from Hambilton Engineering Ltd Preston Uk - home page
fortunately not too far from you.

The electrical problems:

the red switch above the fuse box is only for the leisure battery. So the lights in the leisure area are dead when switched off. 
When the (leisure-)lights are working whilst the engine is on, I guess your leisure battery is finished. 

heater:

When you remove the front of the heating unit (the brown grill) you will find a black plastik box down to the right, next to the floor. you can open it with a plastic latch at the front and you will have a battery box in your hand - remove the two AA batteries and try to start the heater (turn the black knob to "10" and push it down - the piezo starter should be heard). 
I guess, you checked the valves under the sink. 

regards

Stu


----------



## winchman (Jul 21, 2010)

Widnes caravans should be able to fix it but they are not cheap.
The water heater depending on the type could be an easy fix, were are you I am in St.Helens
Post some pictures and we can have a look


----------



## westfamily (Jul 21, 2010)

*Ta*

Meant to say last night that I am going to try to charge the liesure batt. Whats confused me is that the leisure lights dont work unless the engine is on. This applies if the vehicle is hooked up. To me it seems odd if your liesure bat is dead then the lights dont work. That cant be right?

Winchman couldnt get into Widnes Caravans until late next week and we want to go away this weekend. I'm in Cronton. Or I will send some photos. Stu. Gas heater now works, thank you. Got leisure bat on charge for the day and the gas is on. I am going to try filling the water tank and I assume there must be a pump etc for working the taps etc. So need to find that.... or is it integrated to the water heater and/ or cold water tank?


----------



## Stu (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Westfamily,

The boiler (warm water device) is runned by the pump, that pumps your cold water as well.

@electric: yes, sounds odd to me as well (I am no electrician, though ;-))

I would open the lid over the batteries and have a close look, if a preowner was done something strange. I will ask in a german hymer forum, if anybody has had this issue. Don't worry, this is no rocket science - although for me, sometimes ;-))

regards

Stu


----------



## westfamily (Jul 21, 2010)

*Odd thing under the seat?*

Yes it is odd? 

There is a mad electrmagnetic device under the drivers seat. Dunno what it is and I even tried to translate the German name on it but Google Translate came back with a blank. I think, and I am no electrician also, I dont know what it does but it looks mad as, with all proper German technical writing on it. It has 0.7volts across its terminals when the engine is on and 0v when its off....

I shall employ an engineer who can read german....

Stu, thanks for responding and I hope its not as wet there as it is here. 

Skin is both washable and waterproof


----------



## Stu (Jul 22, 2010)

westfamily said:


> I dont know what it does but it looks mad as, with all proper German technical writing on it.



Just post it like it stands there - I translate it for you ;-)

regards Stu


----------



## Stu (Jul 22, 2010)

@westfamily:

The experts say, that most likely your leisure battery is dead or missing. Don't you have an Ampere- and Voltmeter above the kitchen block? There you can switch the display from motor- to leisure battery and check the Voltage.

regards

Stu


----------

